# The Karnali down in pandora's.



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Matthew Klema paddled the Pyranha Karnali down in Durango a bunch this summer. It seems that he, along with a lot of other people, are finding out that besides being a great beginner boat / river runner, is also a kick ass step creek boat, expeditionary kayak, big water machine.
Matthew Klema Reviews The Pyranha Karnali on Pandora's box | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Agreed. Sick boat. Ridiculously stable. I used mine in Costa Rica and flipped once in 7 days on a ligit week of whitewater.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

another +1 for the karnali. i hadn't been in a boat in a while and could not believe how easy it was to get used to. 2-3 good strokes gets you going REALLY fast. made it super easy to punch through holes that would usually stop me up for a second or 2.


----------

